# Help! Who Is the artist for this painting, please...



## 1566advisory (Sep 23, 2014)

Hello Everyone - saw this painting and was wondering if you could kindly notify me who the artist of this painting? Thanks in advance!


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

Who could tell?


----------

